# RHIT Certification



## williamsja (Aug 23, 2011)

I received my CPC certification in November 2010 after attending a 14 month medical coding course at a local career center. I was wondering if anyone out there had gone back and gotten an RHIT degree/certification after getting their CPC.  Did this seem to make it any easier to get a coding job?  Some job openings I've seen ask for both.


----------



## SLB1025 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have my associates degree in Health Information and I have my CPC credential. I have been out of school for 4 years and I am now studying to take the RHIT exam. I think that having your RHIT credential makes you more marketable. Also, alot of employers are looking at candidates for employment that do have their RHIT/RHIA credential.

Good luck to you if you decide to go that route.


----------



## reming55 (Aug 24, 2011)

I finished the RHIT program last October but haven't taken the exam yet.  The problem I am seeing with coding positions is across the board, they want to see experience.
Problem with getting experience coding is they want you to have experience coding before hiring you.   Sound familiar ?   I am going to be working for a company scanning medical records in hospitals as a subcontract position.  All of the coding jobs I have seen are looking for RNs;  at present I am not sure what the use of my RHIT degree is but I suppose there are hospitals that acknowledge that degree.  Or so I've heard.


----------



## ejaquier (Aug 26, 2011)

I have found that I'm getting turned down for several jobs and I have experience working in a hospital coding enviroment.  I am going to get my RHIT certification, as that's the reason I'm being turned down for the jobs I'm trying to get.  And the thing is I have the experience and training for the jobs I'm applying for, but they don't even look past the fact that I only have my CPC...they want the AHIMA credential.  Can't hurt, I'm thinking.


----------



## mkm1517 (Aug 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the CCS and the RHIT?  I read that the CCS is more of a mastery level where as the RHIT is more of an entry-level certification - is this correct?  I've only read this 1 place so I wasn't sure if it was accurate.  You have to have an associates degree for the RHIT, correct?  Any other info on the differences between the 2 certifications is greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## keke74 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello,

Yes, you are correct, you have to complete an Ahima accredited HIM Program in order to sit for the RHIT exam. You can go directly to www.ahima.org, click on certifications and it tells you the difference between each Certification they offer.


----------



## ejaquier (Aug 31, 2011)

keke74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, you are correct, you have to complete an Ahima accredited HIM Program in order to sit for the RHIT exam. You can go directly to www.ahima.org, click on certifications and it tells you the difference between each Certification they offer.


What's the "accredited HIM program" you're talking about that has to be done BEFORE the RHIT?


----------



## keke74 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello,

Ahima has a list of schools on their website that are CAHIM accredited Programs in which after completion your eligible to sit for the exam. You can click on the following link http://www.cahiim.org/accredpgms.asp to search for a program.


----------



## ejaquier (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## lwallace42 (Sep 1, 2011)

If you want to stick to strictly coding, the CCS certification is the way to go. It does not require an associtates and most programs are about a year. I have my CCS and have done a lot with it from hospital coding to traveling consultant. If your long term goal is to go into management, then you might want to look into getting your RHIT/RHIA. Hope this helps.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Sep 1, 2011)

*RHIT is more than coding*

RHIT/RHIA cover the entire spectrum of the health information management spectrum - coding, record management, statistics and other similar subject.  Hence why a candidate needs to complete a 2 or 4 year degree in the field.   If you are looking to strictly code, then the CCS is best.  CCS covers your mastery of all types of hospital coding - inpatient, outpatient, ED and other services such as chemo.   CCS-P is strictly physician-based and is very similar to the CPC.    I have had the RHIT and CCS-P long before I ever heard of the CPC.   No regrets, but now that I have seen that both organizations have thier good points, I belong to both.   I am even sitting for the CEMC exam in October, since I now do E/M audits for all our practices.   

Good Luck! 

Lance Smith, MPA, RHIT, CCS-P, CHC


----------



## kristyrodecker (Sep 2, 2011)

There is a lot of information on the RHIT here http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/rhitexam.html and the CCS here http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/CCS-exam.html


----------



## pbduke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Rhit*

I graduated iwith an AAS/HIM in May of this year and passed the RHIT exam in June.  In my search for a job, I am finding that the facilities want CCS.  And of course the 2 to 3 years of experience.  It is a never ending circle.  I am not happy with the advice I have been given in order to find a job.  The advice is "take any position to get your foot in the door".  How many other professions do you know of that give that kind of advice to a new graduate?  I would like to know where the mentors are.  The people who teach these courses.  Some are HIT managers.  Just seems to me, if they are going to teach a course, at least mentor a few students.


----------



## ejaquier (Sep 4, 2011)

*Rhit*

Wow, lots of great advice and help.  I'm glad I keep looking on this thread, thanks so much for all the posts everyone!  I can't seem to get replies from people at my local university where AHIMA referred me to, so this is very helpful...I now have a starting point!  YAY!!


----------

